# Carry speed sling



## blahh646260 (Apr 7, 2012)

Relatively new to photography and will soon be working as a second shooter for a wedding company. I am looking to get a good quality sling to use during weddings. I was leaning towards a black rapid and then came across the carry speed slings. Seen lots of reviews for the black rapids and seem to come across mixed reviews. The CS-PRO Camera Sling System I haven't seen many reviews for but the ones I have seen have been good. Basically looking for some input  from anyone who may know more about them and which would be better. Thanks


----------



## Austin Greene (Apr 7, 2012)

blahh646260 said:


> *Relatively new to photography and will soon be working as a second shooter for a wedding company.*



eh? :raisedbrow:


----------



## hirobanana (Apr 7, 2012)

Slings are annoying. Just try and bend over in one and crash goes your camera  a friend of mine uses this system. In the tripod connection he welded a ball head to the thread. Then on his belt he placed a quick release trigger which the ball head attaches to. So his camera is hanging off his hip all he has to do is flick the release and it comes off into his hand. I'm pretty sure it's a commercial product now.


----------



## SCraig (Apr 7, 2012)

hirobanana said:


> Slings are annoying. Just try and bend over in one and crash goes your camera


The same could be said of any neck strap as well.  The trick is always being aware that you are carrying a camera and you won't have any problems.

I disagree that slings are annoying, and you might include the words "In My Opinion" when making a declaration such as that.  I use a Black Rapid R7 frequently and would not be without it.  I use a 150-500mm Sigma lens on a Nikon D90 or D7000, both of which have dual-battery grips on them.  Each of them weighs about 8 pounds with camera and lens.  Carrying them with a neck strap is an invitation to an instant headache, or at least a neck ache.

Slings do take some getting accustomed to, just like a neck strap.  When you walk with a neck strap the camera bounces on your chest.  When you walk with a sling the camera bounces on the back of the leg.  Just as with a neck strap I have gotten into the habit of keeping my hand on my camera to stop it from bouncing.  Mine is adjusted so that the grip on my camera hangs naturally right where my hand is.  All I have to do is close my hand and raise my camera, smooth and easy.  Over time I've found that my camera is far less in my way with a sling than it was with a neck strap.

I'm not familiar with the "Carry Speed" however in my opinion slings are well worth investigating, especially if you use large glass.  They are not for everyone, and as I said they do take some getting accustomed to, but I personally love my R7 and feel that it was a worthwhile purchase.


----------

